# DEXTER - Sleeveless Sweater / Vest Top (K) Free



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Well ....... 2016 has begun. For me a New Year is full of opportunity, and a time for optimism.

I have started the year with a simple baby slipover / vest top.

I know you are always looking for cute easy free patterns to knit for baby boys.

Hope you like it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dexter---simple-sleeveless-sweater---vest


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks terrific....just what is needed in my collection of go-to knits for baby gifts. Thank you.Marianna....I can hardly wait to get started on the first one. 

And no doubt....watch this space for variations.&#128515;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Marianna, I love it!!! I spent so much time recently trying to find a vest pattern for my DGS. This will be perfect. Welcome back, we've missed you!!! &#128158; Ros


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So cute and once again thank you for your lovely patterns.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks very cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice! You are a very generous lady!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!!! I always enjoy knitting your designs.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Marianna.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice, clean design.


----------



## Ben'sgrannie (Feb 21, 2015)

Mariana I just love your patterns, and your kindness in making them available free.
Have just knitted the Chemo hat, can't wait to send it to a dear friend, and plan to knit more in different colours, Thankyou so much


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Marianna, it's lovely thank you so much for another one of your patterns. So kind to out them out free. Linda


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for another great pattern. I was only asked this morning to make one of these for my baby GS. he has a 4/5 year old brother, any chance of a bigger pattern? &#128512;


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cute. Thank you so much.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks so much-very nice as usual!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a lovely pattern. Thank you, again, for sharing your creations with us.


Wishing you a successful and super creative 2016!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Marianna Thank You so much for this great pattern. My GGSon is named Dexter. Am starting on one for him today! Your are a very generous lady!

Fiona. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for this pattern - it's going to be well used I'm sure.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Looks easy


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

This is just what I have been looking for. I have a great-grandson who is just a year the 24th of this month but wears a size 18 month clothes. I would appreciate more sizes. I probably will make a matching one in a girly color with applied flowers or hearts for his cousin. Thank you so much for your generosity. Regards....Geo


----------



## Beans99 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you again for a wonderful pattern. Yes, Please do make a larger one - maybe up to 10 years old size???

They grow so quickly!! Printed this one out now and will experiment with it in the next few days!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, bless your heart, another wonderful little boys item! And, I can get this done for Maxwell to wear this year and probably next. Thank you forever and ever.


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

I adore these! Thank you Marianna..


----------



## Harlow (Mar 21, 2016)

I would like to make a vest top of this kind for a 9-10 years old boy. Is it possible to have the guides for this size?

Thanks for such a beautiful vest ♥


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful.... thank you for sharing


----------



## chayayita (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice and easy vest to make. I just finished it.


----------

